# Free Agent possibilities for the SPURS



## sasaint

I'd like to see the Spurs make a run for James Jones, James Posey or Josh Childress. But they better hurry. Boston has already made Posey an offer. I think he'd be a perfect SPUR, although I don't know if they could pay enough to lure him from the Celtics. Prolly not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Childress or J.R. Smith would be my ideal pick, but I doubt they succeed in getting either.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Childress or J.R. Smith would be my ideal pick, but I doubt they succeed in getting either.


I know that you like Smith. Pop evidently does, too. He tried to trade for him. I frankly don't see it. I think you are carried away by his physical ability. I think he is a knucklehead and a possible problem-child. Even George Karl, of all people, benched him for his dumb, no-defense play!

I have personally liked Posey since he gained exposure with the Heat's championship team. I thought he was superb for the Celtics. And I'm intrigued with James Jones who, while admittedly playing little, shoots lights out from 3-point land.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Aren't you the one who keeps saying how much we miss Stephen Jackson? Smith could be our "second chance" with him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

STOP THE PRESSES!!!

Well, I'll be damned. Apparently the Spurs are the front runners for Maggette!



> The San Antonio Spurs have targeted Corey Maggette and are the front-runners to sign the Los Angeles Clippers’ free agent forward, multiple league sources said Tuesday night.
> 
> While no deal was imminent, Maggette would be expected to sign a multi-year deal for the mid-level exception, a move that would fulfill the Spurs’ desperate need for perimeter athleticism and scoring. Maggette would be leaving the Clippers, just as the team came to an agreement with Golden State free agent Baron Davis on a contract.


Yahoo! Sports


I did not see this coming 


BTW, the article also mentions the Spurs are interested in J.R. Smith and Jarvis Hayes.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Aren't you the one who keeps saying how much we miss Stephen Jackson? Smith could be our "second chance" with him.


Yes, Stephen Jackson was outstanding! I think he is somewhat bigger than JR. PLUS he was a very good defender. I just don't see the JR comparison. JR is a gifted athlete. IF the SPURS sign him, I pray that your assessment is right. I will gladly eat crow however you want to serve it.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> STOP THE PRESSES!!!
> 
> Well, I'll be damned. Apparently the Spurs are the front runners for Maggette!
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo! Sports
> 
> 
> I did not see this coming
> 
> 
> BTW, the article also mentions the Spurs are interested in J.R. Smith and Jarvis Hayes.


Not a complete surprise that the Spurs are interested in him. That has been the speculation in the SA press for over a year. I am surprised that the Spurs would be the front runners, though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sasaint said:


> I am surprised that the Spurs would be the front runners, though.


Exactly. You'd think other teams would be able to offer more to him than we could, which'll probably be just the MLE.


----------



## sasaint

Supposedly the Celtics have offered him the full MLE. I thought the Spurs were trying to position themselves for something splashy in 2010 - signing Maggette might have an impact on that. I doubt he's looking for a 2-year MLE.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sasaint said:


> Supposedly the Celtics have offered him the full MLE. I thought the Spurs were trying to position themselves for something splashy in 2010 - signing Maggette might have an impact on that. I doubt he's looking for a 2-year MLE.


Can the Celtics offer him a starting position though? I think that's where we have the upper hand. As for the 2010 plan, if he works out, maybe he gets worked into that plan and gets a raise. In fact, maybe that's why we're the front runners: the Spurs made him a promise.

BTW, I accidentally hit "Edit" instead of "Quote". That's why it says "last edited by ezealen" at the bottom of your post. I'm still getting use to being a Mod


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Mysanantonio is now reporting it:



> Two seasons after the Spurs unsuccessfully tried to trade for Corey Maggette, they appear to be trying to recruit him.
> 
> According to two NBA sources, one in the Western Conference and one in the East, the Spurs are preparing to make an offer to Maggette, who became an unrestricted free agent Tuesday when he opted out of the final year of his contract with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> Details of the proposal are not known, but the Spurs are believed to be poised to offer the 28-year-old guard their full mid-level exception worth about $5.8 million for the first year, the sources say.
> 
> Spurs general manger R.C. Buford declined to comment on negotiations with any particular free agent.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Can the Celtics offer him a starting position though? I think that's where we have the upper hand. As for the 2010 plan, if he works out, maybe he gets worked into that plan and gets a raise. In fact, maybe that's why we're the front runners: the Spurs made him a promise.


Maybe so. Corey Maggette, if healthy, would elevate the SPURS to legitimate title contender. I am surprised that this seems to be really serious.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm still pretty pessimistic about it though. Since when do the Spurs make any big moves like this? I don't want to set myself up to be disappointed if this doesn't work out, which I'd be willing to bet won't.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

It would be awesome if the spurs can sign magette, but from what i've read, it seems like he would sign with magic. so i'm crossing my fingers because spurs are the from runners but i don't wanna put my hopes up too much.

i'd love to see childress as a spur, i think he'll be a good fit... plus i'm a big fan of him. my friends' saw him like 2-3 weeks ago! hahah


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hoopsworld is confirming it as a done deal... but that's just Hoopsworld. If anything, that's the OPPOSITE of what we want to hear from them.


----------



## Floods

The Bulls forum is talking about Ben Gordon as a potential target for SA.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> The Bulls forum is talking about Ben Gordon as a potential target for SA.


Any sources outside of hoopsworld?


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> I'm still pretty pessimistic about it though. Since when do the Spurs make any big moves like this? I don't want to set myself up to be disappointed if this doesn't work out, which I'd be willing to bet won't.


LOL! My sentiments EXACTLY! Still, we can hope...


----------



## hi im new

heard this on the news, this would be insane!


----------



## sasaint

I think Maggette is going to receive better offers than the Spurs will generate. I'd like to see the Spurs show interest in James Posey, James Jones and Josh Childress. That way maybe they won't all sign elsewhere before Maggette makes his decision. If Maggette goes elsewhere, I'd like to see one or more of those other guys still available.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Things are looking good... dare we get our hopes up?



LINK



> Three days into the NBA’s free agency period, Corey Maggette is still talking to teams and weighing his options. It appears the free-agent swingman is heading into the holiday weekend a little bit closer to becoming a Spur than he was before the week began.
> 
> A source close to the negotiations said Thursday that, though no deal is imminent, talks between the Spurs and Maggette are serious and the interest is mutual.
> 
> The Spurs are believed to have offered Maggette a multi-year deal, starting with their $5.8 million mid-level exception. Maggette became an unrestricted free agent this week when he opted out of the final year of his contract with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> Meanwhile, published reports out of Orlando suggest the team perceived to be the Spurs’ stiffest competition for Maggette might be near dropping out of the race altogether.
> 
> According to the Orlando Sentinel, the Magic are formalizing a contract offer for free-agent point guard Chris Duhon, perhaps by the end of the week. In that event, Orlando would be all but forced to abandon courtship of Maggette.


----------



## sasaint

Maggette a Warrior. Pietrus in Orlando. I have a feeling that Barry and Thomas are both gonna bolt, and the SPURS will then turn to the fossils, Finley and Horry. This is shaping up as a disastrous off-season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm pretty sure we'll get Kurt back, don't know about Barry. 

I guess it's JR or bust.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll get Kurt back, don't know about Barry.
> 
> I guess it's JR or bust.


Kurt is a good start. It would be great to have Barry back.

I don't know how much guys like Posey, or one of Atlanta's Joshes will end up signing for. Surely not as much as Meggette. I'd still like to see us go for any of them. And I still like Vujacic way more than JR. (I know we disagree on that!) But I haven't heard any rumors at all about Vujacic - even on the Lakers' board. I strongly suspect he will resign with the Lakers, especially now that Turiaff is gone.

If we bring back Kurt, Finely and Horry, you can write-off this season.

I have very mixed feelings about Meggette, anyway. Although he was certainly one of the studs of this FA crop, I'm not sure his exact skill set is what the SPURS need most. No doubt he would have been a good acquisition, but I still think they need somebody who can shoot the 3-ball and defend better than Meggette has shown in the past.


----------



## sasaint

Oh yeah, and James Jones is still available. In his limited experience, he has shot lights out! I'd like to see the SPURS nab him.


----------



## nivy

sasaint said:


> Oh yeah, and James Jones is still available. In his limited experience, he has shot lights out! I'd like to see the SPURS nab him.


GONE! to Miami.....


----------



## Ruff Draft

San Antonio needs to do something soon. Guys like J.R. Smith and Matt Barnes are still options.


----------



## sasaint

nivy said:


> GONE! to Miami.....


Yep! I think he might turn out to be one of the best FA signings this off-season. Young, athletic, great range, willing defender and excellent locker-room presence. He is getting very good reviews on the Portland board.

Matt Barnes had a very nice season in 06-07, but last season he wasn't nearly as impressive. Will the real Matt Barnes please stand up! If he could revert to his 06-07 form, he could be a good guy to grab. FA options are rapidly dwindling at SF.


----------



## hi im new

great, we're screwed


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll get Kurt back, don't know about Barry.
> 
> I guess it's JR or bust.


With the signing of Roger Mason, looks like Barry is gone. I like the signing of Mason, but he's really better suited to SG. I think that means JR is no longer an option. My wish list still includes a real SF. I wonder if the Spurs' does? I don't see Matt Barnes' name in any rumors. Nor do I see Francisco Elson's name out there. I wonder if the Spurs would consider bringing him back if Kurt bolts? Frankly, I expected more from Kurt than he delivered in a SPURS uniform. I didn't think he was a big upgrade over Elson. Granted, he joined the team at mid-season and had to learn the system on the fly, so he'd probably be better next season. Still, I wonder what the difference in Kurt's and Elson's price tags will be?


----------



## sasaint

Oh yeah, *ezealen*, I think Mason's signing means Vujacic is out, too. (Not that he was ever under consideration by anybody except me!) I know you're breathing a sigh of relief over that!


----------



## sasaint

I just pulled this off of the Lakers' board. I don't know the date or have a link, but supposedly the Lakers and Spurs are interested in former NBA PF, Jorge Garbajosa. Here's the article in Spanish that I picked up on the Lakers' board:



> Jorge Garbajosa tiene las puertas abiertas para iniciar una segunda aventura en la NBA. Entraría de nuevo en la mejor Liga del mundo pisando una alfombra roja, como la de Hollywood. Precisamente el equipo que más cerca queda de la meca del cine es el que más interés ha mostrado por él. El diario MARCA adelanta que los Lakers de su amigo Pau Gasol le han hecho llegar una oferta y el ala-pívot la valora como se merece.
> 
> José Luis Martínez y Nacho Duque publican que Garbajosa tendría que negociar su contrato como agente libre. Jorge sería el recambio de Lamar Odom o Radmanovic, envueltos en rumores de traspasos. San Antonio también ha mostrado gran interés por él.


I roughly translate it into English as follows:



> Jorge Garbajosa has the doors open for a second adventure in the NBA. He would enter the best League in the world going on a red carpet, like the one in Hollywood. Precisely, the team closest to the Mecca of the cinema is the one that has shown the most interest in him. The daily MARCA informs that the Lakers (of his friend, Pau Gasol) have made him an offer.
> 
> José Luis Martínez and Nacho Duque report that Garbajosa would have to negotiate his contract as a free agent. Jorge would be the replacement for Lamar Odom or Radmanovic, who are surrounded in trade rumors. San Antonio also has shown great interest in him.


If his knee has fully recovered form the injury he sustained in 06-07, he could be a fantastic addition. Maybe that's one reason we haven't heard a lot about Kurt - or any other FA's besides Maggette (and Mason).


----------



## Damian Necronamous

So right now they're looking at...

PG: Tony Parker...George Hill...Jacque Vaughn
SG: Manu Ginobili...Roger Mason Jr.
SF: Bruce Bowen...Ime Udoka
PF: Tim Duncan...Matt Bonner
C: Fabricio Oberto...Ian Mahinmi

...with Kurt Thomas, Michael Finley and Robert Horry as free agents, and Malik Hairston and James Gist as unsigned 2nd rd picks.

The best move right now would probably be to re-sign Thomas and Finley, then sign a wingman or big for the rest of the MLE.


----------



## sasaint

Damian Necronamous said:


> So right now they're looking at...
> 
> PG: Tony Parker...George Hill...Jacque Vaughn
> SG: Manu Ginobili...Roger Mason Jr.
> SF: Bruce Bowen...Ime Udoka
> PF: Tim Duncan...Matt Bonner
> C: Fabricio Oberto...Ian Mahinmi
> 
> ...with Kurt Thomas, Michael Finley and Robert Horry as free agents, and Malik Hairston and James Gist as unsigned 2nd rd picks.
> 
> The best move right now would probably be to re-sign Thomas and Finley, then sign a wingman or big for the rest of the MLE.


Thomas - YES! Finley - NO! Finley was a waste last year. We desperately need a more consistent shooter. If we can't get a more consistent shooter (or we're satisfied that Mason fits that bill), maybe we can get a better defender. At the very least get somebody with some upside - not a player who is on a STEEP downhill decline. Maybe it's Hairston. Or Gist.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs resign Kurt Thomas! :yay:


Link


> The San Antonio Spurs announced the re- signing of forward/center Kurt Thomas on Tuesday. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.


----------



## ItalianSpurs

ezealen said:


> Spurs resign Kurt Thomas! :yay:
> 
> 
> Link



yeah! i'm really happy, cause i belive Thomas will help us in next season more than he did in last...

Duncan - Thomas
Oberto(No Splitter?) - Mahimi


----------



## sasaint

ItalianSpurs said:


> yeah! i'm really happy, cause i belive Thomas will help us in next season more than he did in last...


I agree. I really appreciated his play against the Spurs as a member of the Phoenix Suns. But I didn't think he played at that level last year, and I was a little disappointed in him. While it is possible that he simply slowed down between the last two seasons, I think that he just didn't feel real comfortable with the Spurs' system. After a full training camp, I think his play will improve. Even if it doesn't, however, he will still shore up a real weakness. I feel a little better about the 4/5 slot now with Duncan, Oberto, Thomas, Mahinmi and Bonner - and maybe even Tolliver. Tentative Spurs' depth chart:

PG: Tony Parker...George Hill...Jacque Vaughn
SG: Manu Ginobili...Roger Mason Jr.
SF: Bruce Bowen...Ime Udoka
PF: Tim Duncan...Matt Bonner...Andrew Tolliver
C: Fabricio Oberto...Kurt Thomas...Ian Mahinmi

That's 13, leaving 2 spots open. Or if Tolliver doesn't make it, that leaves 3. Whether they will fill 1 or both (or all 3) remains to be seen. I don't remember how many were on the opening day roster last season, but many times teams don't load up to the max, leaving some roster flexibility without having to cut somebody. I'd bet that they start the season with 13, or 14 if they add either Gist or Green (or even an inexpensive FA).


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tolliver over Gist? I don't think so.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Tolliver over Gist? I don't think so.


Then, I am eager to see your projections. On another thread, I posted the following:



> I just picked this up from espn.com: One Eastern Conference executive insists Anthony Tolliver will make San Antonio's roster as a "shooting 4-man."


You replied:


> Which would be fine by me.


So, I took you to mean that not only did you like Tolliver, but you wouldn't be surprised to see him make the team. Have you changed your opinion? Do you think that BOTH Tolliver and Gist could make the team? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sasaint said:


> Do you think that BOTH Tolliver and Gist could make the team?


Yes. But if I had to choose one, I'd take Gist in a heartbeat.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs sign Tolliver


LINK


> The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they signed forward Anthony Tolliver. Per team policy, terms of the deals were not disclosed.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Spurs sign Tolliver
> 
> 
> LINK


Is your heart still beating?

In my mind this is related to the other thread that I started about Matt Bonner. If he weren't around, then would Tolliver and Gist both be signed? Could they together match Bonner's contribution or even (gasp) exceed it? Since you were higher on Gist, the Spurs' signing of Tolliver kind of begs these questions. Whaddaya think?


----------



## sasaint

This may be one more nail in the coffin of Robert Horry's Spurs' career.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs signed Tolliver now because they don't own his draft rights unlike Hairston, Hill, Ian, and Gist. I'm still pretty confident they'll sign Gist as well.


----------



## ItalianSpurs

ezealen said:


> Spurs signed Tolliver now because they don't own his draft rights unlike Hairston, Hill, Ian, and Gist. *I'm still pretty confident they'll sign Gist as well*.


I hope so, i dunno about other's team young boys, but i really like our youth.


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Spurs signed Tolliver now because they don't own his draft rights unlike Hairston, Hill, Ian, and Gist. I'm still pretty confident they'll sign Gist as well.


So, you think they will have at least 3 rookies under contract? Hill, Tolliver and Gist? Do you think those guys are all destined to spend most of their time in Austin?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

There's a very good chance that they all might be on the Toros. However, there's also a very good chance they'll all make the roster. At this point, I think Hairston is the only no brainer for the Toros.


----------

